# Step up in video editing software?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Any recommendations?

I'm currently switching between Windows Movie Maker and Sony Movie Studio 13. Whilst they're both ok, I need to switch between them because WMM is limited on the image editing and I find SMS limited on text and tiles etc.

The other issue I have is my GPU is old and until I get round to getting a new computer I can't fully use Premiere Pro or Davinci Resolve.

And I found Premiere Elements awful.


----------



## NFox (Feb 3, 2009)

Since Apple brought out Final cut 10 I moved to premier and haven't looked back. Worth putting a bit of money towards upgrading the computer imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Edius 8 is very good for editing using low powered machines.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Adobe Premier Pro for me, Apple lost the plot with Final Cut and took steps backwards to make it more like iMovie. No way you'll be editing full quality without a decent spec machine


----------

